# Parnis Arrival



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I now have a few of the PARNIS brand and for the money I think

they are quite a 'statement'

The build quality on this new arrival is good apart from the bezel which

doesnt have the 'click' of the Seiko. Instead clicks every 5.

The leather is surpisingly soft and at 26mm width makes this watch a big unit.

Case size 46mm x 46mm.





































Hey, U$86 and free postage, value for money???

Alexus.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

That's a solid looking piece! Very cool look. I'd be interested in seeing your other Parnis watches.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks pretty cool!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

My other Parnis watches...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice Alexus! :yes: So is Parnis the new Alpha? :grin: (Like the B and R ones)


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm kind of impressed with Parnis--they seem to have jumped ahead of the usual "mushroom brand" herd with decent homages and (so far as I've heard) with better QC and customer support than other similar "brands".

Very cool collection.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

The quality looks extremely impressive indeed - they look built like tanks!


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

These are my only parnis watches ,but imho a lot of watch for very little money both of these are keeping really good time.


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

I am really tempted about get one of these parnis...they look very well made.

Congrats!!


----------

